# dsl with rp-pppoe ... cannot ping

## wudmx

hi! 

ive just installed gentoo, and now i have no gateway anymore in home. i tried to set up my dsl with rp-pppoe. i compiled the kernel with pppoe-support and i installed pppd-2.4 ... 

lsmod gives me the information, that ppp-generic and pppoe is loaded... (but unused). i configured dsl using rp-pppoe... if i type in adsl-start and then adsl-status, i get the information, that link is up and running on interface ppp0. ifconfig gives me three sectors (lo, eth0 and ppp0).... i cannot ping to any address (for example the nameserver of my ISP 194.25.2.129)... 

route -n

1o.112.112.113   0.0.0.0   255.255.255.255   uh   0   0    ppp0

192.168.0.0         0.0.0.0   255.255.255.0      u    0    0    eth0

0.0.0.0               10.112.112.113   0.0.0.0     ug   0   0    ppp0

in /etc/resolv.conf you can find the two nameservers of my isp... i dont know why... could you please help me?

thank you

wudmx[/b]

----------

## acidreign

Im wondering if you expected your ip address to be in the private range ?  Usually these are real addresses ?

What is your configuration file look like (please remove username/pass details before posting)

----------

## wudmx

hi!

dont know which file you wanna see...

here my /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf

#***********************************************************************

#

# pppoe.conf

#

# Configuration file for rp-pppoe.  Edit as appropriate and install in

# /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf

#

# NOTE: This file is used by the adsl-start, adsl-stop, adsl-connect and

#       adsl-status shell scripts.  It is *not* used in any way by the

#       "pppoe" executable.

#

# Copyright (C) 2000 Roaring Penguin Software Inc.

#

# This file may be distributed under the terms of the GNU General

# Public License.

#

# $Id: pppoe.conf,v 1.6 2001/03/22 16:46:10 dfs Exp $

#***********************************************************************

# When you configure a variable, DO NOT leave spaces around the "=" sign.

# Ethernet card connected to ADSL modem

ETH='eth0'

# ADSL user name.  You may have to supply "@provider.com"  Sympatico

# users in Canada do need to include "@sympatico.ca"

# Sympatico uses PAP authentication.  Make sure /etc/ppp/pap-secrets

# contains the right username/password combination.

# For Magma, use xxyyzz@magma.ca

USER='xxx@t-online.de'

# Bring link up on demand?  Default is to leave link up all the time.

# If you want the link to come up on demand, set DEMAND to a number indicating

# the idle time after which the link is brought down.

DEMAND=300

#DEMAND=300

# DNS type: SERVER=obtain from server; SPECIFY=use DNS1 and DNS2;

# NOCHANGE=do not adjust.

DNSTYPE=SPECIFY

# Obtain DNS server addresses from the peer (recent versions of pppd only)

USEPEERDNS=no

DNS1=212.185.253.9

DNS2=194.25.2.129

### ONLY TOUCH THE FOLLOWING SETTINGS IF YOU'RE AN EXPERT

# How long adsl-start waits for a new PPP interface to appear before

# concluding something went wrong.  If you use 0, then adsl-start

# exits immediately with a successful status and does not wait for the

# link to come up.  Time is in seconds.

#

# WARNING WARNING WARNING:

#

# If you are using rp-pppoe on a physically-inaccessible host, set

# CONNECT_TIMEOUT to 0.  This makes SURE that the machine keeps trying

# to connect forever after adsl-start is called.  Otherwise, it will

# give out after CONNECT_TIMEOUT seconds and will not attempt to

# connect again, making it impossible to reach.

CONNECT_TIMEOUT=30

# How often in seconds adsl-start polls to check if link is up

CONNECT_POLL=2

# Specific desired AC Name

ACNAME=

# Specific desired service name

SERVICENAME=

# Character to echo at each poll.  Use PING="" if you don't want

# anything echoed

PING="."

# File where the adsl-connect script writes its process-ID.

# Three files are actually used:

#   $PIDFILE       contains PID of adsl-connect script

#   $PIDFILE.pppoe contains PID of pppoe process

#   $PIDFILE.pppd  contains PID of pppd process

CF_BASE=`basename $CONFIG`

PIDFILE="/var/run/$CF_BASE-adsl.pid"

# Do you want to use synchronous PPP?  "yes" or "no".  "yes" is much

# easier on CPU usage, but may not work for you.  It is safer to use

# "no", but you may want to experiment with "yes".  "yes" is generally

# safe on Linux machines with the n_hdlc line discipline; unsafe on others.

SYNCHRONOUS=no

# Do you want to clamp the MSS?  Here's how to decide:

# - If you have only a SINGLE computer connected to the ADSL modem, choose

#   "no".

# - If you have a computer acting as a gateway for a LAN, choose "1412".

#   The setting of 1412 is safe for either setup, but uses slightly more

#   CPU power.

CLAMPMSS=1412

#CLAMPMSS=no

# LCP echo interval and failure count.

LCP_INTERVAL=20

LCP_FAILURE=3

# PPPOE_TIMEOUT should be about 4*LCP_INTERVAL

PPPOE_TIMEOUT=80

# Firewalling: One of NONE, STANDALONE or MASQUERADE

FIREWALL=NONE

# Linux kernel-mode plugin for pppd.  If you want to try the kernel-mode

# plugin, use LINUX_PLUGIN=/etc/ppp/plugins/rp-pppoe.so

LINUX_PLUGIN=

# Any extra arguments to pass to pppoe.  Normally, use a blank string

# like this:

PPPOE_EXTRA=""

# Rumour has it that "Citizen's Communications" with a 3Com

# HomeConnect ADSL Modem DualLink requires these extra options:

# PPPOE_EXTRA="-f 3c12:3c13 -S ISP"

# Any extra arguments to pass to pppd.  Normally, use a blank string

# like this:

PPPD_EXTRA=""

thank you for helping me

wudmx

----------

## wudmx

hi! 

there were faulty usernames in chap-secrets and pap-secrets... i fixed them and now it works...

anyway thanks for trying to help me!

cu

wudmx

----------

